# Prog keys gods



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Post piccies here,Jimmehs!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Get it on, Jimmehs!


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Vittorio Nocenzi from Banco.

A much better keyboard player than 90% of those listed in the image above.

I mean, seriously, not a single Italian keyboardist in the image!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Simon Moon said:


> Vittorio Nocenzi from Banco.
> 
> A much better keyboard player than 90% of those listed in the image above.
> 
> View attachment 102098


Aye, but his solo lp is not that flash. (I believe its called Empusa???)


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Here is a monster player from the new generation of prog keyboardists, Swede, Lalle Larsson.

Larsson is a triple threat.

He is a world class fusion player, leading his own band, and as a sideman with other noted musicians.
He is a world class prog player, with Karmakanic.
And he is a classical player and composer.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Simon Moon said:


> Here is a monster player from the new generation of prog keyboardists, Swede, Lalle Larsson.
> 
> Larsson is a triple threat.
> 
> ...







Lalle Larsson's Weaveworld - Nightscapes Suite


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

How about prog keyboard *goddesses*?

Elisa Montaldo from Italy, with her band, Il Tempio delle Clessidre. Some great Hammond playing starts at about 4:15.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Ars Nova - prog keys godesses

Also Merit Helmmerson (or something like that.)

And the woman from US fusion prog band, Woodenhead.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Not a prog keys-playing god persay, but where would they be without him?:


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

The Deacon said:


> Get it on, Jimmehs!


Who is that guy?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

regenmusic said:


> Who is that guy?


Casey will not be your friend now.

It's Rick Van der Linden. Ekseption, Trace, solo lps.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Kerry Minnear
Dave Stewart
Jan Hammer


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

starthrower said:


> Kerry Minnear
> Dave Stewart
> Jan Hammer


Piccies, Jimmeh.

This is a piccies thread.
Get on the ball.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Ekseption sucks


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Now we know what you look like.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Tell you wot I DO NOT look like....and that is Sammy.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Don't be so secretive. You like to expose yourself.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Michael Cotton - The Tubes (c. 1973-1986) - the sour sauce to accompany Vince Welnick's meat and potatoes.


----------

